# Anybody here hang at a Mustang forum?



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Seriously, why do Mustang owners hang out at a GTO Forum? 

I have zero interest in hanging out at a Mustang forum and wasting buckets of time justifying how much better a GTO is than a Mustang -- to flat earth types who will never get the concept -- yet we've had several Mustang owners wander over here and stir up crap.

Must be some kind of inferiority complex or something.


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Seriously, why do Mustang owners hang out at a GTO Forum?
> 
> I have zero interest in hanging out at a Mustang forum and wasting buckets of time justifying how much better a GTO is than a Mustang -- to flat earth types who will never get the concept -- yet we've had several Mustang owners wander over here and stir up crap.
> 
> Must be some kind of inferiority complex or something.



I do, I own both cars '05 GTO and '04 Cobra. I just ignore the irrelevant stuff on both boards.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

patisi said:


> I do, I own both cars '05 GTO and '04 Cobra. I just ignore the irrelevant stuff on both boards.


That's different though...you OWN both types of vehicles so it would be relavent to you to hang out in both forums...I believe what b_a_betterperson is trying to ask is if any one who owns strictly a GTO visits a Mustang forum....


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

patisi said:


> I do, I own both cars '05 GTO and '04 Cobra. I just ignore the irrelevant stuff on both boards.


Two awesome cars -- and some sage advice! In fact, the last car I looked at before buying the GTO was a 10th anniversary Cobra. Red with black and red interior with the argent 10 spoke wheels. 

Thing was the dealer was out of his mind regarding price...


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

It makes sense to me if you own both cars. I do not hang out on mustang forums and I have no inclination to.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

I would have no interest in that. The last Mustang I owned was a '95 GT and I was glad to get rid of that PoS then and have never looked back.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I think it's a little odd that people do that, but, what the hell do I know, I drive a Neon....:willy: :lol:


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I think it's a little odd that people do that, but, what the hell do I know, I drive a Neon....:willy: :lol:


Yep, but you very recently had a GTO, still like them, and would probably have one if it weren't for the external influences.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

GTODEALER said:


> I think it's a little odd that people do that, but, what the hell do I know, I drive a Neon....:willy: :lol:


You work at a Pontiac dealership though AND use to own one....big difference...besides, your Neon is on "steriods!":willy:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

What about me then??? I have the C6, but prefer the people here to the Vette forums. I also like to lurk in the Mustang forums from time to time. I've only posted a couple of times on the Stang forums, and was always respectful. 

IMO the majority of people from another forum that wander over here come to start problems. Mods do a great job of letting them express opinions and ban the trouble makers quickly.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Starrbuck said:


> Yep, but you very recently had a GTO, still like them, and would probably have one if it weren't for the external influences.


True.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Another thing, even though the C6 is the better of the 2 to me, I still love the GTO. Bang for the buck, it's in a league of it's own.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> You work at a Pontiac dealership though AND use to own one....big difference...besides, your Neon is on "steriods!":willy:


True.....


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> What about me then??? I have the C6, but prefer the people here to the Vette forums. I also like to lurk in the Mustang forums from time to time. I've only posted a couple of times on the Stang forums, and was always respectful.
> 
> IMO the majority of people from another forum that wander over here come to start problems. Mods do a great job of letting them express opinions and ban the trouble makers quickly.


 :agree Of course you've always got some great input and its nice reading your posts. Thanks for hanging out here:cheers


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> What about me then??? I have the C6, but prefer the people here to the Vette forums. I also like to lurk in the Mustang forums from time to time. I've only posted a couple of times on the Stang forums, and was always respectful.


Ok...you got me on that one!!! And you're right...MOST of the people that come from the Mustang forums are trouble makers...but we like you fergyflyer!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Funny, I just went over to allfordmustangs and one of the most popular threads on that forum is titled;

*2005 Mustang Defect Database*

Over 430 replies from disgruntled Mustang owners regarding problems with the 05 and 06 Mustang!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That's hilarious!:lol: :willy:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow....and Ford is supposibly is job #1!


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I think they just come over here to read our "racing and kill" section so they can read the obituaries of their fellow mustang owners.:cool


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

StangStalker said:


> I think they just come over here to read our "racing and kill" section so they can read the obituaries of their fellow mustang owners.:cool


:agree 

"Here lies that Saleen chump I smoked like a set of old tires...."

"May he rest pissed off...."


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Funny, I just went over to allfordmustangs and one of the most popular threads on that forum is titled;
> 
> *2005 Mustang Defect Database*
> 
> Over 430 replies from disgruntled Mustang owners regarding problems with the 05 and 06 Mustang!


A top thread at Mustang Forums:

*list your problems with your '05*

4200+ reads, 61 replies...

"_car will sometimes sputter on downshift and flooring it, it thinks for a while, asks if it something I NEED to do, then decides to go... *Dealer said this is normal*_"


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Bought a Lincoln LS -- and you'd put your foot into the accelerator -- and it would just sit there, sputter, then after what seemed a like couple seconds, finally decide to take off. Incredibly awful driving experience. Always thought it was the transmission that was getting mixed up -- but since it sounds like the same thing is happening in Mustang -- it could very well be the ECM freaking out.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Bought a Lincoln LS -- and you'd put your foot into the accelerator -- and it would just sit there, sputter, then after what seemed a like couple seconds, finally decide to take off. Incredibly awful driving experience. Always thought it was the transmission that was getting mixed up -- but since it sounds like the same thing is happening in Mustang -- it could very well be the ECM freaking out.


Here is what those 2 engines are thinking about...."Oh $hi+! You want to GO!!!!":willy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> since it sounds like the same thing is happening in Mustang -- it could very well be the ECM freaking out.


One of the issues is that Ford tuned the drive-by-wire and ignition curve for gas mileage/emissions, not performance. A simple tune takes care of many of the so-called issues.

Also, considering how many people have bought Mustangs, the complaints about the car are actually pretty few, when you put it into perspective.

I have had only one issue with my car, and that is when I fill the gas tank up sometimes the pump stops, but I've found this is dependent on what gas station I go to.

Anyway, I think that the reason why people hang out on different forums is to learn about different things. Just because I don't own a GTO doesn't mean I have no interest in them. I also like going on Cobra forums and Vette forums, even though I don't own those.


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> What about me then??? I have the C6, but prefer the people here to the Vette forums. I also like to lurk in the Mustang forums from time to time. I've only posted a couple of times on the Stang forums, and was always respectful.
> 
> IMO the majority of people from another forum that wander over here come to start problems. Mods do a great job of letting them express opinions and ban the trouble makers quickly.



Ferg Flyer, how is your C6, is it a Z06? We have not had a lot of Z06 come into the delaerships here in Santa Clatita CA area.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Shea said:


> One of the issues is that Ford tuned the drive-by-wire and ignition curve for gas mileage/emissions, not performance. A simple tune takes care of many of the so-called issues.
> 
> Also, considering how many people have bought Mustangs, the complaints about the car are actually pretty few, when you put it into perspective.
> 
> ...



Blah Blah Blah...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Shea said:


> One of the issues is that Ford tuned the drive-by-wire and ignition curve for gas mileage/emissions, not performance. A simple tune takes care of many of the so-called issues.
> 
> Also, considering how many people have bought Mustangs, the complaints about the car are actually pretty few, when you put it into perspective.
> 
> ...


^ Why hasn't this guy been banned yet?:willy:


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Why are ya'll being a bunch of d1cks? Mustangs and GTO's and 'Vettes and Chargers are ALL "American" Muscle! What's the difference? 
I hang out on a Mustang forum. It's called www.mightymustang.net. It's a local forum here in Europe. A lot of REALLY cool people there. They do a lot of things like car shows and meets and charity work. There is a F-Body forum here, and I'm part of that too, but they are not NEARLY as active. www.fbodyeurope.org. 
Do you realize that OUR car is less of an American Muscle Car than any of the others above mentioned? 
Come on guys... I'm part of a few forums, and this one is the one with the most stuck up people out of all of them.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah I made a short visit to a stang site just to see what we're dealing with.
And this is it:

Shea just likes to run his mouth and has nothin' to back it up.
http://img483.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shea1yg.jpg


And Cory281 is drivin' someone else's headache.
http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/6803/cory2816gf.jpg

No wonder there here drivin' us nuts, they got nothin' better to do with their time.




Monica


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

gto_lady04 said:


> Yeah I made a short visit to a stang site just to see what we're dealing with.
> And this is it:
> 
> Shea just likes to run his mouth and has nothin' to back it up.
> ...


I backed it up with links to respected magazines who did OBJECTIVE testing. And you are right, I don't have much better to do, I'm getting paid to sit here at work and jump around the internet until we get some more work to do.

If I was home I'd be working on my car, truck, or motorcycle. I'm really not trying to annoy you guys though, I just don't think you give other cars a fair shot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

ShAkz05GTO said:


> Why are ya'll being a bunch of d1cks? Mustangs and GTO's and 'Vettes and Chargers are ALL "American" Muscle! What's the difference?
> I hang out on a Mustang forum. It's called www.mightymustang.net. It's a local forum here in Europe. A lot of REALLY cool people there. They do a lot of things like car shows and meets and charity work. There is a F-Body forum here, and I'm part of that too, but they are not NEARLY as active. www.fbodyeurope.org.
> Do you realize that OUR car is less of an American Muscle Car than any of the others above mentioned?
> Come on guys... I'm part of a few forums, and this one is the one with the most stuck up people out of all of them.


Thanx. You said what I was thinking, but I didn't want to say it because then I'll be banned.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

ShAkz05GTO said:


> Why are ya'll being a bunch of d1cks? Mustangs and GTO's and 'Vettes and Chargers are ALL "American" Muscle! What's the difference?
> I hang out on a Mustang forum. It's called www.mightymustang.net. It's a local forum here in Europe. A lot of REALLY cool people there. They do a lot of things like car shows and meets and charity work. There is a F-Body forum here, and I'm part of that too, but they are not NEARLY as active. www.fbodyeurope.org.
> Do you realize that OUR car is less of an American Muscle Car than any of the others above mentioned?
> Come on guys... I'm part of a few forums, and this one is the one with the most stuck up people out of all of them.


 I don't think anyone here has a problem with anyone that wants to be here. I know I don't. But come on sometimes enough is enough. Remember where you are play nice or leave. I don't think thats to much to ask on any site. JMHOP


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Shea said:


> I backed it up with links to respected magazines who did OBJECTIVE testing. And you are right, I don't have much better to do, I'm getting paid to sit here at work and jump around the internet until we get some more work to do.
> 
> If I was home I'd be working on my car, truck, or motorcycle. I'm really not trying to annoy you guys though, I just don't think you give other cars a fair shot.


I'm guessing you work for Ford. You know, sitting around waiting for work.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

patisi said:


> Ferg Flyer, how is your C6, is it a Z06? We have not had a lot of Z06 come into the delaerships here in Santa Clatita CA area.


Just a regular C6. It does have the new 6 speed auto. Man is that thing a great tranny. There still are times that I miss a stick, but there are more times I'm glad I have the 6A. I've had a couple of F-bodies and have driven Vettes with the 4A, while it's a good auto, I always liked the stick better. With this one I can honestly say the auto is the ticket.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

ShAkz05GTO said:


> *Why are ya'll being a bunch of d1cks?*
> 
> *...this one is the one with the most stuck up people out of all of them*.


Then tell us...why are you here? And I don't think the ladies here would like to be called a bunch of d!cks :confused . Besides I think you're still upset about the thread where someone dissed your girlfriend for coming back here :rofl: .

And for you Shea, this type of crap is what get members banned. This clearly is the response of an immature, angry person who confuses mature people for being stuck up people. We have not once said that we don't want members joining our forum if they don't own a GTO. We just don't like members who join this forum just to bash the GTO and stir up crap with our members... period! It's that simple. Why can't you and others like you understand that? And that's why you have been called a troll a couple of times because you've really haven't done nothing but praise your Mustang, which is okay, but at the same time you've slipped in a few disses about the GTO and some of the members. That's why some of the members are surprised you haven't been banned yet. But one thing I'll tell you is that the next member who say's he or she has had enough of your bull... you're history.

By the way. I don't hang out in any other forums. Especially if I have nothing constructive to add to it. I'm still a member of *Corvetteforum* but I haven't been there since I sold my Vette last March.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> that's why you have been called a troll a couple of times because you've really haven't done nothing but praise your Mustang


I have to take issue with this statement. Apparently some of you guys don't spend any time in the Garage, because I've replied to quite a few threads in there, helping out where I can. 

There were 2 threads here (neither started by me) that referenced Mustangs, and yes, in those 2 threads I praised the Mustangs. I'm done arguing which car is better (which wasn't my intent in the first place).


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Then tell us...why are you here? And I don't think the ladies here would like to be called a bunch of d!cks :confused . Besides I think you're still upset about the thread where someone dissed your girlfriend for coming back here :rofl: .


You know what?? You are right. This is the gayest group of people in any forum that I have ever met. You don't have to ban me. Don't worry. I won't post anymore. 
Just for the record. Not everyone here I have beef with. Just a select few. The rest of you are alright in my book. PEACE OUT


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, I've had enough!

Thread Closed!


----------

